# LGB 27872 - NYC Mikado



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, that's it: the Mikado has returned from the rust heap!

Anyone have any suggestions here? I really want to get a Mike for my railroad, and am willing to spend the prices for the UP versions when they come up on ebay. Should I look for the LGB version, or should I go for the new version? Is the Marklin quality anything approaching the real LGB? 


Any other thoughts regarding the mikados?


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

DAMN! Me too Jason! 

Chas


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just happen to know where one of the original Mikado's is.... Friend of mine had it listed on ebay and it didn't sell...

LGB Mikado It's in great shape... I'll even furnish NYC decals for the tender if you're interested. 

Email me if you'd like. The locomotive is very lightly used...


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Just so you know, the early LGB Mikes had gear stripping problems. Of the 2 in our club, mine went back once and another
members twice to LGBoA for repairs. LGBoA no longer exists. You might end up with an expensive paper weight.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB changed the way the motor is attached to the drive train and the spare motor now sold is for the newer type only. 

The original drive train had a cup that was force fitted on the end of a smooth shaft, bound to fail!!!! 
Even the mikado wheels had a flaw in that the serations on the axle were short and did not go all the way through the plastic wheel hub. Failure was one wheel would go out of qyarter and either a side rod would break or the motor drive to the first shaft would give. 

SO, never pull a lot of cars with this engine as the Motor is very strong, but the drive shaft and wheel hubs are very weak and will fail..


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Not to mention that there were at least 3 different sound boards. 1 lacked the capacitors for standing sounds.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

So you guys think I should just pop for the new Marklin version? Stan, I don't care about the roadname... I plan to repaint into Freedom Central anyways. Its just that NYC is what is being offered this year.


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Has Marklin announced a China made Mikado? If true, the price will likely be double the LGB German made used one. 

The LGB version with the onboard decoder had the updated motor drive train. No standing DC sound but I run DCC. You can always add the cap. 

If I was in the market my choice would be the updated German made LGB version. 

Alan


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The wheels with the short serations on the axles probably has not been addressed. So, keep the loads light until you know otherwise. Also, front drive shaft is a force fit joint, no serations there either.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

This will help to identify which version of the drive systems a LGB Mikado has:

Original drive system












2nd generation drive system













gear box cover differences to tell which gear set is inside











Also the LGB Mikados have a split drive system (two gearboxes). It is the gearbox connected to the motor that is critical.

Like Dan suggested, I would not recommend pulling heavy trains with any generation of LGB Mikados. I bought a few spare drive units as insurance but I have never needed to use any of them.

Jerry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jgallaway81 on 21 Jan 2012 08:19 AM 
Stan, I don't care about the roadname... I plan to repaint into Freedom Central anyways. Great, Jason... Just thought I might help out if needed...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

In Jerry's pictures, the black part is just force fitted on a smooth shaft and that is the Mikado weak point in the drive train.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like in both cases the fitting is just a press fit on the shaft with the worm. 

Dan, does the black part just wind up spinning on the shaft? 

Or does the black "cup" get torn up by the brass "gear"? 

Greg


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, this is all rather disappointing. I was really looking forward to getting one of these for the sake of a gorgeous model. But if the drivetrain is a weak link, and Marklin has even worse customer service than Aristo, why should I even bother? If I do end up chewing yup my drivetrain, is there any hope of getting repair parts from Marklin, or is it simply going to become a shelf queen, or need to buy a second unit to repair the first?I almost wonder if my plan shouldn't be to try to find a dead one with the plan to repower with a new Aristo power brink.


Stan, would you please email me direct? jgallaway81 (at) fccorp (dot) us I'd like to discuss your unit with you.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

for the sake of a gorgeous model 
I don't know why anyone would consider a split-chassis (= 2-4-4-2?) undetermined-scale, LGB Mikado to be a 'gorgeous' model. Maybe a gorgeous toy, but not what I call a 'model'.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

In my opinion the LGB Mikados are great locomotives and personal favorites of mine. The "problems" while based on fact were highly publicized while LGB and LGBoA quietly and at no charge upgraded any problem Mikes with new drive systems.

My layouts are perfectly flat and I only pull 10 freight or 6 Heavyweights with them (or 8 LGB coaches) which is about all I pull with any single loco. The fact that they have traction tires can transfer a lot of stress to the gears from a heavy train going uphill. 

The fact that the LGB Mikado can go around R1 and R2 curves is why they are favorites of mine as no other loco of its size that I am aware of can manage the curves of my layout. Actually, I cannot say for sure that Marklin has not modified the drive system and perhaps done away with the split drive unit - I just don't know. Unless and until Marklin confirms it, I could not say for sure that LGB and Marklin Mikado parts are totally interchangeable.

A friend of mine left his LGB Mikado outside 24/7/365 only parking it under cover at night. I would never suggest this but he did this for years and had literally put thousands of hours running time on it before he sold it a few weeks ago (still running fine). The only problem he had was that his was one of the very first production and the drive system failed almost immediately. LGBoA gave him a free upgraded drive system and a free boxcar for his inconvenience.

The fact that Marklin has the Mikado back in production should signify future availability of parts because extra parts are usually part of production runs. By the same token I would expect a replacement drive system to be quite expensive. The spare drive units I bought came complete with gearboxes, drivers and all attachments but I have no idea what Marklin might offer.

If someone wanted to pull long, heavy trains uphill I would not recommend it but my personal experience (which includes most models and versions) has been 100% trouble free except for one that arrived with a defective decoder. 

The only LGB Mike I do not run is the LGB/Aster White Pass but that is another story and I was fully aware of its history and potential problems before I bought it.

Parts and service today are valid concerns but I have no personal knowledge or experience to relate to. With toy trains, they all can break and they all have weaknesses.

None of mine are for sale but if I sold one I would be confident the buyer would be happy with it. Still, I would be cautious about buying a used LGB Mikado unless I trusted the seller. Stan is one I would trust. 

Another factor as Pete mentioned is that the LGB Mikado is perhaps a 1:26 rather than 1:29 so it can seem a bit oversize in front of Aristo/USA coaches and boxcars. I happen to like it and I usually try to put LGB boxcars in front of other rolling stock with LGB Mikados and F7's. Considering the variety of real railroad boxcar sizes I am probably making something out of nothing.

Jerry


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Considering that I'm going to be using my Mike to be hauling my double-stack container train, I don't think I have much room to worry about the scale issue.

This has missed one part of the question entirely, does anyoen have any first hand experience with Marklin's customer service for LGB products? Will they sell repair parts for their products or not? Will they cover any warranty on their items? Is buying one of their engines a buyer-beware transaction? I've NEVER dealt with Marklin, and if it weren't for them buying up the LGB molds, I still wouldn't.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

This has missed one part of the question entirely, does anyoen have any first hand experience with Marklin's customer service for LGB products? 

Yes, and my experience with Marklin has been excellent. A locomotive was missing a part and I sent them an email...within a couple of weeks I had the part in my hand no charge. Anytime I have emailed or called them they have been more than helpful and very prompt. All parts are available from them for current production items, just like the old LGB, and exploded parts diagrams are available on their website for most of them. Of course there is warranty, and if you buy from a reputable dealer you should not have a problem. I have been buying LGB as usual since the handover to Marklin and wouldn't hesitate to buy more from them. There have been the odd assembly issues during the transition to the workers in Gyor, but it's the same good LGB engineering. I think if you pull reasonable loads on reasonable grades with your Mikado you won't have a problem. 

Keith


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

I would go for the LGB German made Mikado. Barry Bedore, [email protected] can fix any LGB engine including a Mikado. 
I am very satisfied with Barry's work. Barry used to work for LGB of America in San Diego. 
Alan


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, the black cup spins on the shaft, and the other wissue is one wheel will spin on the axle making one side out of quarter and if not addressed, side rods break. 

Seen this several times for side rod breaking, and many times for the black cup spinning on the shaft.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'd like to thank everyone for their input.

I know that my grades will be steep for my railroad. Very steep... Horsehoe Curve steep. Thats why I'm planning on the use of two redesigned & rebuild GP-40's (FCR model GP-45-TGX) with extra weight for use as helpers. Evey train except the roadrailers (which will be limited to 4 trailers for now) will receive pusher service from the back yard to the front yard. 


I suspect that the LGB mike will also require the helpers on the rear to make the pull to the front yard when hauling my USA gundersons (2x 3-packs and 2x singles).


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

PS.... isn't Marklin "exclusively" distributed by Walthers now in the US? They should work on organizing a US based service system for warranty repairs, or a parts service at the very least. I know Hartmann's in N. Conway NH is very involved with Marklin, so perhaps they could help provide service.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By adelmo on 26 Jan 2012 08:09 PM 
I would go for the LGB German made Mikado. Barry Bedore, [email protected] can fix any LGB engine including a Mikado. 
I am very satisfied with Barry's work. Barry used to work for LGB of America in San Diego. 
Alan 

Hi Alan,

Thanks for the info. I had wondered what Barry was doing these days. I totally agree with you in that I have always been 100% satisfied with anything Barry has done.

Jerry


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Would it be possible to drill and pin that "black cup" to keep it from spinning on the shaft?


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi folks,

here is what they changed on the latest version of the spare parts.
You will notice the difference from the pictures.

This solves the problem.


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

The old Mikados (first productions) with the star shape end for gears wore out the plastic (teeth) in the cup shape end thus leaving the brass gear to just spin inside the plastic end of the shaft. 

The new generation is a wedge looking style as seen in the photos here . 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

They fixed the motor output shaft, but they neglected to fix the other 2 cups in the drive train. Motor output shaft drives the rear axle which does have the traction tire. 
I would still be careful about overloading the drive train on this engine. 

And in the picture above the end of the shafts are shown as square and all I have seen is round shafts on the old drive systems.


----------



## sharpn (Apr 30, 2012)

I have noted the adverse comments here and on other posts about the LGB/Aster model. Most of these relate to its slow maximum speed. Apart from that, does it have any other problems, such as that with the drive train. I am quite comfortable with the low speed, as it will be running in DCC mode, and so will not conflict with other locos. However, I do have some inclines, and while I wouldn't be loading it up with heaps of wagons, I would appreciate the weight and traction for the climbs. However, if even this would break the gears, it wouldn't be of much use to me. Any comments?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd drill the black cup and axle and pin it in place.
There are tools to knurl the shafts;








It's a shame to let a little weak link defeat such a beauty.
John


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

sharpn said:


> I have noted the adverse comments here and on other posts about the LGB/Aster model. Most of these relate to its slow maximum speed. Apart from that, does it have any other problems, such as that with the drive train. I am quite comfortable with the low speed, as it will be running in DCC mode, and so will not conflict with other locos. However, I do have some inclines, and while I wouldn't be loading it up with heaps of wagons, I would appreciate the weight and traction for the climbs. However, if even this would break the gears, it wouldn't be of much use to me. Any comments?


Two MLSers who may be able to provide additional information on the LGB/Aster Mikados are Terry Foley (TAC) and Zubi. Zubi posted recently but it has been a long time since I have seen any posts from TAC. He may have moved from England to Canada by now. I believe he was in the OVGRS(?) group.

Terry bought three LGB/Aster White Pass Mikes and had problems with them but I would not wish to speak on his behalf as he and Zubi are far better qualified than I am on this.

In my case I have never had any problems with any of my LGB Mikados but I don't run them as often or as heavy as others do.

Dan has done a lot of work on LGB for Train-Li. I got an email that another excellent LGB repairman, Klaus is retiring soon.

Trainman has a great deal of LGB experience.

Ron Gibson is now with Marklin so that is a very good sign regarding Marklin's future.

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, I (Dan) do repairs for Trainli.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> Jerry, I (Dan) do repairs for Trainli.


Hi Dan,

I did not phrase that well. 

I knew you do LGB repairs for Train-Li. I did not want to say or suggest that you only do LGB repairs for Train-Li.

I am somewhat out of touch regarding LGB these days and I was just saying that there are still options available regarding old LGB and new LGB/Marklin products, parts & services.

Fortunately, for the most part, my LGB stuff keeps running & running.

You and Train-Li have been there when I needed parts and help.

Jerry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> it has been a long time since I have seen any posts from TAC.


TAC is quite active over on LSC (largescalecentral.com).


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> TAC is quite active over on LSC (largescalecentral.com).


Thanks Pete,

I've lost touch with TAC and most of the old members (getting old and not doing much these days).

Say "Hello" to TAC from "Cousin" Jerry for me.

Jerry


----------

